# Vivian & Sons No1 Shed, Landore Oct 08



## baal (Oct 13, 2008)

This is on the same site as the Hafod Copper works in swansea. I missed it last time so we went back for another look. It is called the No1 Shed, which is written on the front in white tiles and served the hafod copper works next door. I found this picture from the 1920's showing the sheds with the hafod copper works in the background. In front of the sheds is a Garrett Articulated Locomotive. 





The first "Garratt" locomotive constructed for service in Great Britain. It was found capable of hauling loads one third greater than those dealt with by two of engines previously used. It was built In 1924 by Beyer-Peacock & Co. Ltd., of Manchester, who hold the "Garratt" manufacturing rights. The first "Garratt" locomotive built for service in Britain was also the first of the type to be used on standard gauge lines. This was not for a railway company, but for service about the Hafod Copper works of Vivian & Sons Ltd., of Swansea. This is a picture of it.




The works are situated in a valley, and connected with the G.W.R. and the canal, both of these being at a higher level. The gradient is 1 in 20, and the line is sharply graded at the actual connection with the G.W.R. system, where the radius is 97 ft. The "Garratt" locomotive showed it was capable of dealing with these difficulties, and at the same time its coal consumption was found to be some 25% less than that of two standard shunting tank engines working together, and this with loads 33 1/3% greater.
The building is grade II listed and like all the other buildings in the area is being left to rot. It is in amongst loads of trees and bushes which are slowly taking over. Walls have started to fall down and the roof is completely trashed even the steel work is starting to fall down. Along the middle of the building runs a pit and on the edges of it you can still see the railway sleepers that had the rails on. At the back of the building there is a small tunnel opening which I think might have lead into the pit in the centre. If any one knows anything more about it I would be interested in finding out its history.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 14, 2008)

Shame this has been left to rot.

Suspect that it's beyond saving. In light of the rich Industrial Heritage of the area, I'm surprised nothing has been done to secure it.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 18, 2008)

Fabulous B&W photos. Like the building and enjoyed the history info and the 'before' pic. Nice find.


----------



## Bad wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice work, thanks for it!


----------

